# Tape & Webbing Manufacturers. Castle Gresley



## NobodyGirl (May 22, 2008)

I have been disparate to visit this place for so long. Had never seen it up on a website anywhere before and I wanted to see if it was an actual abandonment because from the road you couldn't tell. I sent off a text to Fezzyben to see if he was up for an explore or three and luckily he was  So off we went! 

This place is incredible, and I will be back very soon with a model for my portfolio shots!

(Here comes a slow trickle of photographs, just general location shots, nothing special, because i'm SO going back!)






















Heaven for Boxes





The 2nd floor





The Third floor





sociable sofas


----------



## MD (May 22, 2008)

looks interesting is it a big site?
did your mate get my pm about busm?


----------



## crashmatt (May 22, 2008)

That's certainly worth a closer look


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 22, 2008)

mattdonut said:


> looks interesting is it a big site?
> did your mate get my pm about busm?



It is rather large yeah, not very good at expressing size but its big enough for a good explore. 

Depends what mate you mean and what your on about  Nobody mentioned anything.


----------



## fezzyben (May 22, 2008)

The company was called Bonas Bros Webbing and tape. the name made me chuckle. will put my pics up when I have added some coal to my steam powered internet connection


----------



## fezzyben (May 22, 2008)

Here they are in no particular order


----------



## thompski (May 22, 2008)

Nice photos both of you, looks like a pretty interesting place, might have a gander when i'm in the area. Is this that place you mentioned as a potential site a while back?


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 22, 2008)

thompski said:


> Nice photos both of you, looks like a pretty interesting place, might have a gander when i'm in the area. Is this that place you mentioned as a potential site a while back?




I did indeed!!! I HAD to take a look, so twisted Fezzy's arm


----------



## Foxylady (May 22, 2008)

Good stuff, both of you. Looks like plenty to see...including an excellent contender for the ugly chair comp!  Nice find.


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 22, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Good stuff, both of you. Looks like plenty to see...including an excellent contender for the ugly chair comp!  Nice find.



haha, it looked like they had tried to dress some of the chairs.. it was kinda disturbing  hehehe. 

Thanks Foxylady!


----------



## odeon master (May 23, 2008)

*bonas bros. castle gresley*

hi there, i wondered when somebody would go and take a look at this place. i work in this area and drive past most days. i did'nt think much would be left of the place as gyppos trashed the place last year and stripped it of scrap. its also a magnet for vandals, as you can see by the state of the place. the building was intact and in one piece about a year ago, and has since undergone a rapid decline. i will have to take a closer look. anyone interested in a visit?
odeon master


----------



## johno23 (May 23, 2008)

Great pix and interesting kind of place.So much rubbish and stuff left behind to rummage in


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 23, 2008)

Okay, so I went back again  
















Couldnt find a willing model, so I did it myself 


It had been accessed since me and Fezzys explore yesterday, and there was a lot more things that were smashed, people had tried throwing machinery through windows, one machine was stuck in a window, but was too big to have gone through so it was just there, stuck. I put a few things right, like I put all of the draws back in the desk for making my set up. I made it look a little more pretty again.


----------



## Foxylady (May 23, 2008)

Those are really fab pics, NB. There's so much light in them and I like the derelict feel of the place much more without seeing the trashed bits, if that makes sense.


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 23, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Those are really fab pics, NB. There's so much light in them and I like the derelict feel of the place much more without seeing the trashed bits, if that makes sense.




Complete sense  I just love the feeling of desolation and abandonment in general. So I like to try and bring it across in photographs. I don't like seeing places completely gutted  Thanks Foxy


----------



## MD (May 24, 2008)

they are great pics i like your 2nd one what lens are you using?


----------



## BrickMan (May 24, 2008)

doesn't look much from the outside, but really like this^^^^ type of space, was thinking would be great for a model shoot, then scrolled down the page and there was you sat there! 

really nice set! although the very quick damage sucks  I've found it really weird how a place can go quiet for years, then after a few explorers have been in the chavs follow soon after, either thru word of mouth, or seeing people milling about  

anyway, what have you done to the self pics? lense correction, or deliberate crazy'ness


----------



## Silverfox (May 24, 2008)

Looks like a real good place to have a butchers at nice find. Oh i can't wait for my first explore


----------



## james_in_burton (May 24, 2008)

Hi, amazing photographs NobodyGirl! This is exactly my kind of place - Odeon Master I see you're from Burton like me, drop me an email if you do head up that way and don't mind me tagging along? [email protected]


----------



## Kaputnik (May 24, 2008)

you scrub up quite well. NG! 
more used to seeing you scrabbling thru broken windows, or crossing dodgy floorboards with big holes in them!


----------



## ashless (May 24, 2008)

NobodyGirl said:


> Couldnt find a willing model, so I did it myself



You mean fezzyben wouldn't slip on a tasty little number for you? He looks great in a dress!


----------



## fezzyben (May 26, 2008)

damn my secret is out now


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 27, 2008)

Kaputnik said:


> you scrub up quite well. NG!
> more used to seeing you scrabbling thru broken windows, or crossing dodgy floorboards with big holes in them!



hahaha, Bless yah Kaputnik! I have to say, I feel more comfortable jumping through those broken windows etc


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 27, 2008)

ashless said:


> You mean fezzyben wouldn't slip on a tasty little number for you? He looks great in a dress!



Ideas!!!!!!


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 27, 2008)

mattdonut said:


> they are great pics i like your 2nd one what lens are you using?



its a standard 18-55 kit lens. I just put it through photoshop and play around with the angles. I want a 10-22 lens tho, this would pull these pictures off amazingly, and I wouldnt have to do so much photoshop. Might sell my 70-300 so I can buy the 10-22. Ive never had much use for it.


----------



## thompski (May 27, 2008)

Good job the police didn't catch you trespassing eh?


----------



## reddwarf9 (May 27, 2008)

You should contribute to the "what to wear when urbexing" thread NG, flaired dress and no shoes could be the way forward.

I'm searching my wardrobe as we speak!! 

rd


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 27, 2008)

thompski said:


> Good job the police didn't catch you trespassing eh?



Yeah, especially when I was tied to the chair... that would have been interesting. Seeing as the place was full of thread, fabric, rope. I had to try a tied to a chair one.... I diddnt like how they came out tho lol. The police would of thought I was held captive.


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 27, 2008)

reddwarf9 said:


> You should contribute to the "what to wear when urbexing" thread NG, flaired dress and no shoes could be the way forward.
> 
> I'm searching my wardrobe as we speak!!
> 
> rd


Oh gosh yeah, I could fulfill a new career of Urbex fashion therapy for people who just don't know what to wear. Could start a fashion agony aunt thread  lol'z

I'm usually dressed like a scruff bag tho when i'm actually exploring! complete contrast!


----------



## King Al (May 27, 2008)

Cool pics guys, really like the old arm chair and couch. The second pic of NG looks great I like the way the pillars bend and the way you’re slightly illuminated as well. Good stuff


----------



## UrbanX (May 27, 2008)

Looks a good 'un. That sofa is class! Look forward to the full report!


----------



## fezzyben (May 28, 2008)

funnily enough there is a group of urbexers in the us where the guys wear suits and sunglasses and the woen wear dresses

http://www.jinxmagazine.com/index.html

They also have a book out called the invisible frontier which is a good read


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 28, 2008)

fezzyben said:


> funnily enough there is a group of urbexers in the us where the guys wear suits and sunglasses and the woen wear dresses
> 
> http://www.jinxmagazine.com/index.html
> 
> They also have a book out called the invisible frontier which is a good read



Them guys just take it one step too far... I LOVE IT haha! Pandora has style!!!

Although It doesn't look appropriate for the climbing and etc that derelict buildings entail! Gosh.


----------



## Mr Sam (May 28, 2008)

fezzyben said:


>






OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!! 

gawd i need a klaxon back on my car, infact i might just put it on this afternoon 

nice find the ammount of tape just left is amazing  reminds me of the basements in all saints full of yarn


----------



## fezzyben (May 29, 2008)

Mr Sam said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!
> 
> gawd i need a klaxon back on my car, infact i might just put it on this afternoon
> 
> nice find the ammount of tape just left is amazing  reminds me of the basements in all saints full of yarn



lol i keep wanting to buy train horns from these guys www.hornblasters.com. if you search for the on youtube theres loads of vids


----------



## MotionSickness (May 29, 2008)

Enjoyed seeing this place with NG. I cant take a photo to save my life (Yet)


----------



## Mr Sam (May 29, 2008)

fezzyben said:


> lol i keep wanting to buy train horns from these guys www.hornblasters.com. if you search for the on youtube theres loads of vids



someone was telling me about them ages ago but i never managed to find the video, cheers for the link


----------



## reddwarf9 (May 29, 2008)

MotionSickness said:


> Enjoyed seeing this place with NG. I cant take a photo to save my life (Yet)



You have an advantage over most of us, in NG you have an excellent role model 

rd


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 29, 2008)

reddwarf9 said:


> You have an advantage over most of us, in NG you have an excellent role model
> 
> rd



That was really sweet Reddwarf9. You deserve a hug!


----------



## NobodyGirl (Jun 23, 2008)

Problemo... Went down there today to do a photoshoot with a model.. and they are working on it.. not sure what they are doing but it was swarming with workers and their vans, all of the front is dug up! It was one of my favorite places


----------



## NobodyGirl (Dec 13, 2008)

Update.

The place is completely boarded up, and police patrol occasionally now.


----------



## NobodyGirl (Sep 1, 2009)

This place was burned down to the ground last night. Police had a big chunk of the a444 blocked off.


----------



## sasha+james (Sep 1, 2009)

*hi*

hi love the pics


----------



## NobodyGirl (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks!


----------

